
Show HN: PricingPage – showcase your plans and pricing with a few clicks - asidiali
https://pricing.page
======
asidiali
Hey all - thanks for taking the time to check this out.

PricingPage ([https://pricing.page](https://pricing.page)) is the fastest,
easiest way to implement a beautiful pricing page for your landing site.

As someone who likes to build things, I have often found myself googling for
pricing page templates and conversion optimization tips to help save me time
and optimize my landing pages. I was surprised to find many, many articles on
building effective pricing pages, but very few tools to actually help do it.
Also, as I've put together checkout flows using Stripe for my new pricing
pages, I've come to learn first-hand how quickly your Stripe plan data can get
out of hand if not properly organized. That's why I decided to build this
tool.

We help you organize your pricing and plan data, and from it generate embedded
widgets for your page. We also are working on integrating directly with Stripe
to manage your products and plans directly, and streamline the subscription
checkout process between Stripe and your landing site. You can see a working
example of this in action on our landing page.

Please give it a try, would love to get as much feedback as possible, still
very much a work in progress. If there's anything you want added for your
widget, feel free to reach out and I will do my best to add it ASAP! Also, I'd
be happy to hand out free 1-year Pro subscriptions for the next 24 hours -
just reply here or ping me at adam at pricing.page.

Thanks again!

